# Shift knob



## cwm9805 (Aug 24, 2010)

How do I get the plastic shift knob off of a Polaris 850 2011?


----------



## WesNewATV (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they are just like the rzr's. All you have to do is pop the cap off the top (it snaps down) and there is a screw under it to take off the rest of the knob off the metal part of the shift lever.


----------

